# Best live



## Mikep73 (Jul 12, 2018)

Ok I know there are quite a few of us on here who like (Ok love) music but I'd like to know who you have seen live and who you thought was the best??

For me I've been lucky to see so many artists live over the years from the prodigy all the way to the foo fighters. My favourite has to be either linkin park or the foo fighters. Followed linkin park across 3 continents on the same tour which was immense. I have also seen the foo fighters 4 times up to now.

Mike


----------



## Mikep73 (Jul 12, 2018)

One of my favourite linkin park songs

Mike


----------



## C&E Guy (Jul 13, 2018)

I love going to gigs/concerts, and go back to the famous old Glasgow Apollo (a world famous venue that saw many of the world's top acts in the 70s and early 80s). It was in the city centre and you could go there at lunchtime, see who was coming on soon, and buy tickets for a couple of pounds. None of the "Tickets go on sale on-line at 9am" - and get sold out in no time. They can cost almost £100 plus booking fee, postage fee, card fee - you name it.

The best shows that I have ever seen over the years were Mike Oldfield, 10CC, Genesis, Boston, Steve Hackett, Bruce Springsteen, The Beach Boys, Frankie Valli & The 4 Seasons, ELO, Jean-Michel Jarre, Coldplay, Simon & Garfunkel (with The Everly Brothers), OMD, Mike & The Mechanics, Phil Collins, Journey and The Australian Pink Floyd.

I've got tickets for a few more still to come this year.


----------



## Mikep73 (Jul 13, 2018)

C&E Guy said:


> I love going to gigs/concerts, and go back to the famous old Glasgow Apollo (a world famous venue that saw many of the world's top acts in the 70s and early 80s). It was in the city centre and you could go there at lunchtime, see who was coming on soon, and buy tickets for a couple of pounds. None of the "Tickets go on sale on-line at 9am" - and get sold out in no time. They can cost almost £100 plus booking fee, postage fee, card fee - you name it.
> 
> The best shows that I have ever seen over the years were Mike Oldfield, 10CC, Genesis, Boston, Steve Hackett, Bruce Springsteen, The Beach Boys, Frankie Valli & The 4 Seasons, ELO, Jean-Michel Jarre, Coldplay, Simon & Garfunkel (with The Everly Brothers), OMD, Mike & The Mechanics, Phil Collins, Journey and The Australian Pink Floyd.
> 
> I've got tickets for a few more still to come this year.




Wow that's quite a list!!! Very impressive 

Mike


----------



## C&E Guy (Jul 13, 2018)

Another one I saw was Jackson Browne at the Glasgow Royal Concert Hall.

He was doing a solo acoustic night and he invited the audience to shout out requests for their favourites to be played.

That was all good and well until, halfway through one song - he completely forgot the words!

He had to completely stop the song and with the audience's help, he got it again and re-started it.


----------



## Mikep73 (Jul 13, 2018)

C&E Guy said:


> Another one I saw was Jackson Browne at the Glasgow Royal Concert Hall.
> 
> He was doing a solo acoustic night and he invited the audience to shout out requests for their favourites to be played.
> 
> ...




Never heard of Jackson Browne.

I remember seeing seasick Steve in America before  he had ever played Glastonbury and made it big. He was amazing.


----------



## mikeyB (Jul 15, 2018)

Jackson Brown is an American singer songwriter - probably his most famous song was Taking it Easy, recorded by The Eagles. Still with us, political as ever.

My concert experience goes back to the sixties - Incredible String Band (3 times), Davey Graham, Juicy Lucy, Derek and The Dominoes, Bonzo Dog Doo Dah Band, Jethro Tull (3 times), Ted Nugent, Pentangle, Barbara Dixon (got given some free tickets, but very enjoyable), Humblebums (Jerry Rafferty and Billy 
Connolly), Christy Moore.  Most recent are Boyzone ( I have a daughter), and Jethro Tull, Fairport Convention, Bellowhead, John Rembourn with Robin Williamson. 

Notice a trend?


----------



## stephknits (Jul 15, 2018)

I am far to indecisive to pick a favourite anything!  I loved Depeche Mode cos it was my first gig.  I enjoyed Motörhead, Jane's Addiction, the KLF who served ice creams from a van on the stage, the Cramps at Reading.


----------



## HOBIE (Jul 21, 2018)

Ramones, Devo, Stiff little Fingers, ELO, Toy Dolls. Punk stuff


----------



## Wirrallass (Jul 23, 2018)

My list is very limited:-
Cliff Richard ~ Billy Fury ~ The  Beatles ~ Gerry & the Pacemakers ~ Rod Stewart ~ Cilla Black ~ Mike Sarne ~ Matt Cardle.


----------



## Sandie (Jul 23, 2018)

Seen lots of bands/ singers .. best was RHCP and The Divine Miss M. 
The last gig I went to was in June, it was Paul Heaton and Jacquie Abbott.. they were brilliant


----------



## Sandie (Jul 23, 2018)

HOBIE said:


> Ramones, Devo, Stiff little Fingers, ELO, Toy Dolls. Punk stuff


I am just into The Skints, have you heard of them?


----------



## persephone (Jul 23, 2018)

I worked at a hotel several years ago that has a music festival. The headliners were The Jacksons. All I can say is Wow. They were incredible. For a hour and a half they put on an unforgettable show. Lots of people didnt go cos they thought na not the real Jacksons just imitations. And just like to say a nicer family you could never meet. No attitude of look at us we are famous, just nice people. They even had a walk around the village before the show. no one recognized them, well you wouldn't expect to bump into the Jackson brothers while you were shopping in the Co-op.


----------



## HOBIE (Jul 23, 2018)

Sandie said:


> I am just into The Skints, have you heard of them?


No I have not but I will look into the comp & have a listen if possible.


----------



## Sandie (Jul 24, 2018)

They are punk reggae, very good I think


----------

